# Labor Day Parade



## trc65 (Sep 6, 2021)

Went into town for the parade this morning, was the largest crowd I've seen at the parade since I was a kid.

Only labor union that actually has a float.







This week also marks the beginning of the National Steerman Fly In, will have 90 or so Steerman bi planes flying around all week. They were flying over the parade route during the parade to help keep everyone entertained. Today was the first day of the fly in and they already had 60 on the ground as of last night.






This was the real reason there were so many people at the parade. The Budweiser Clydesdales were in town, and will be for a few days yet. Impressive animals and hitch. I've seen them dozens of times, and never tire of seeing them.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2021)

A couple years back the clydesdales where here at a local fair I like to go to. They did an exhibition in the arena to see how they maneuver the team with the trailer, that was very cool to see. I watched them hitch each massive horse to the rig before the exhibition. They are very well cared for and pampered animals, well groomed and fed and at the fair they had their own tent and fans to keep them cool and comfortable. It's always a treat to see them, magnificent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2021)

Anheiser Busch used to own Sea World. When they did, they stabled a team of the Clydesdales here, they are spectacular animals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 7, 2021)

Lots of eye candy participating in your parade! Clydesdales are always fun to see, and bi-planes are a rare treat as well! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 7, 2021)

Looks as if you had a great day Tim!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 7, 2021)

Tim, thanks for the pictures. I'll be there tomorrow, and hope the Clydesdales still are. Would love to see them............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Sep 7, 2021)

Very Cool! Thanks for sharing. A cherished tradition I remember from my childhood, that has unfortunately fallen apart where I live now. I'll join the ranks, The Budweiser Clydesdales being my favorite, just wish they actually had good beer again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 7, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tim, thanks for the pictures. I'll be there tomorrow, and hope the Clydesdales still are. Would love to see them............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, the Clydesdales will be in town until Saturday. Here's the schedule of the viewing times. https://www.galesburg.com/story/new...desdales-participate-local-events/5704667001/

Are you planning on stopping by tomorrow or on Thursday? Either day is fine, just need to change schedule a little bit depending on your plans.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 7, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Jerry, the Clydesdales will be in town until Saturday. Here's the schedule of the viewing times. https://www.galesburg.com/story/new...desdales-participate-local-events/5704667001/
> 
> Are you planning on stopping by tomorrow or on Thursday? Either day is fine, just need to change schedule a little bit depending on your plans.


Tomorrow, Tim. I'm probably gonna leave here while it's still dark. I wake up numerous times at night, and if I feel good, I'm gonna hit the road. With any luck, I might be there around noon?. 

I need to be in Flint Ridge no later than Friday, so will stay with you for 2-3 hours if you're up for it.

@Karda, send me your address. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65 (Sep 7, 2021)

Jerry, that works well. If you are able to make it in time for lunch, I've got some pulled pork that was smoked yesterday, fresh coleslaw, and some sliced tomatoes. 

Looking forward to seeing you!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 7, 2021)

My lunchtime can run anywhere from 10:35 am to 5:55 pm. I bet Jerry's is the same!! I

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Sep 7, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> My lunchtime can run anywhere from 10:35 am to 5:55 pm. I bet Jerry's is the same!! I


About the same here, no one will ever leave here hungry!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

